# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  فن إدارة الوقت ppt.

## بلقاسم بن عودة

فن إدارة الوقت ppt http://www.4shared.com/file/A_V2bFgS/___online.html

----------


## طالبة فقه

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

